# Fog Lights for a 2005 Altima



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

Can the factory fog lights be purchased seperatly for a 2005 Altima ? How easy would they be to install, including wiring and switch. The 2004 can be installed using factory wiring, but I am not sure about the 2005 ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

there probably isnt a world of difference between the 04 and 05, but i do know that if you had the dealer install fogs, you get a switch on your dash instead of in the turn signal stalk where it should be. my cousin wanted oem fogs in his 04 and the dealer wanted 500 bucks to do it.


----------



## cybersax (Jul 14, 2004)

steig said:


> Can the factory fog lights be purchased seperatly for a 2005 Altima ? How easy would they be to install, including wiring and switch. The 2004 can be installed using factory wiring, but I am not sure about the 2005 ?


The first obstacle you're going to have is that the new lights aren't available separately yet. I'm having the dealer add them on as a part of the deal I got, and I'm waiting for the dealer to let me know when they come in.
There's probably little difference b/w the '04s and '05s, but if you want brand new, you're going to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

The fog light kit is now available for the 2005 altima. Approx 260.00 from dealer. They seem to be relitively easy to install if your car is pre-wired. A new switch is also provided to replace the existing switch, even this looks easily to install.


----------



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

Bought the factory fog lights & steering column switch from dealer for 05 Altima. I installed and they look and work exactly like factory. Dont buy lights and switch seperatly, Nissan has a kit wich includes everything. All factory wiring was there.


----------

